# Charley's Recovery (mites)



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley is on the mend!

I've attached some pictures, and am happy to see that when he's shaken his quills out flat, you really can't see his bald spots very well.  

More updates after he gets a good bath and loses some of this damaged skin tomorrow.


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

YAYYYY :mrgreen: 

Charlie looks soooo much better!! its almost unnoticeable!!

I hope he continues to feel better and better!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He looks great. YAY Charlie!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's great news! Good job Katie!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley is doing all he can to aid his own recovery. I've talked about him inhaling his baby food before, but he just did it right in front of my eyes, a good tablespoon and a half and maybe only a quarter is left for later. Maybe he knows I sneak him his flax oil this way, maybe not, but I don't mind much as long as he's getting it!

Also only lost about 20 quills today, he seems to have alternating days of large and small losses. Tomorrow will likely be a large loss day as I'm going to give him his bath if I can. Probably going to use some plain oats in a sock to soften the water as our water here is pretty hard and drying on the skin.

Night hedgie/human friends, it's tummy time then sleep for the hedgie slave!

~Katie & Charley


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

So glad he is recovering.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay Charley!! So glad he's feeling better! I know that make you feel better too.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm glad Charley is feeling better...he certainly is looking good!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY Charley! Good job hedgie mama!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay Charley! Show those nasty mites who's boss!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, Charley has had his first bath post-treatment. I think he really enjoyed the oatmeal part, probably not as drying as usual. Then he got a dose of his anti-biotic spray as the bath and drying off caused him to drop a few quills, and some of these had some puss underneath them...

I don't think he lost more than 30 during the whole process, but I haven't counted them up yet. 

He's crawling all over burrowing in his flannel blankie on my lap, snuffling away, it makes me smile to know he still feels well enough for some exploring.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay! Good to know he's getting better.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I think he had a really good time post bath, I let him run all over my bed while I was stripping the sheets, and I have a king-size so he had tons of room to roam. It was fun to watch him toddle from one end to the other and back again, nose in the air sniffing out new things.

More play time tonight, for now our little man needs his rest and beauty sleeps


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It is truly gratifying to see how sincerely you love your little boy! Your actions, your concerns, everything about you shows how you always place Charley's welfare and needs as your priority. I enjoy all the stories and updates about your little one and all the pictures of this adorable little boy.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

shetland, you made me blush ^_^

Charley is my baby. Two things never fail to make me smile; my son Adreyan, and Charley. 
And I adore how an animal that is naturally so defensive (rightly so, being small and a natural prey animal) will let down its guard and cuddle with me, making those cute little purr/pop sounds as he falls asleep in my arms.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

How do you stop Charley from nose dives off the edge of the bed? Snarf would just happily & joyfully walk right off the edge and I'm always scrambling to catch him and of, course, he HATES this, so we're always arguing about appropriate behavior and consequences and making better choices. :roll: Little rotter.


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Awwww, Katie, that's wonderful! You've done such a great job with Charley. It sounds like he's feeling like himself again, and is healing well! That's great news.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm very happy that Charley is on the mend  It's such a relief to see them getting back to their "normal" selves when they've been sick. Good job!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm glad Charley is feeling better as well! I read the whole thread about his illness even though I didn't comment. Good for you for being such a caring hedgie mom. 

And I'm with MissC - how DO you keep him from falling off the bed? Is your mattress very near the floor? Or does Charley just police himself well? I'm still too terrified to let Liam roam on my bed out of fear of injuries. (Well, that and the fear of rogue poops on my white comforter!)


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

MissC said:


> How do you stop Charley from nose dives off the edge of the bed? Snarf would just happily & joyfully walk right off the edge and I'm always scrambling to catch him and of, course, he HATES this, so we're always arguing about appropriate behavior and consequences and making better choices. :roll: Little rotter.


Heehee, Snarf stories ^_^

Charley has unusually good depth perception for a hedgie, he stops at the edge, thinks about it, and turns back toward the center. I've never understood it. He only takes a tumble by climbing over an arm or foot I've set up to block him, so I've left off doing it and just staying within a flying leap catching distance.

He did the tumble thing today and landed on his bum, and because it was in one of the grooves of my memory foam mattress pad, he couldn't roll onto his legs immediately and just kinda sat there looking at me like "Hey, slave, a push please?"

@cylaura: I don't blame you for the comforter protection! Luckily my bedroom is done in earth tones and the sheets I was stripping today were chocolate brown ^_^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful! His skin looks far less red and angry than it did in earlier pictures! And he hardly has any sparse areas of quills. The areas look amazingly clean!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

great news!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Whenever I read this thread I hear the "Cheer up Charlie song" from the old Willy Wonka in my head. Glad he's doing so much better!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Between yesterday's bath and today's playtime so far, Charley has lost aprox. 80 quills. The majority of those were after the bath, I think he's only lost about 10 of those today.

His skin is healed everywhere and looks mostly normal colored (minimal redness) it is just extremely dry... this little guy is a dandruff factory right now. I feel so bad for him, I flip him upside down and it just falls off like little snowflakes. I've only been giving him flax seed oil in his food for a week now, half a capsule every other day...

He's snug as a bug in his little house with his big fleece scrap, awaiting play time again later tonight. ^_^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, little Charley; your MaMa loves you sooooooooo much! Snowflakes and all. She counts every quill. i'm surprised she does not count every single flake that falls off too! Now I want more stories and pictures!!!!!!!!!!! A Charley blog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Have some pictures here:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3662

And there should be a video of him in there on the last page scarfing down some noms 

I want to get the kitchen floor cleaned up before playtime today, it's been a little bit since I mopped and Charley likes to run all over since I can bar the doorway with a babygate and let him have some fun, stick a hidey hut in the corner for naps and he's good to go ^_^


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Looking good Charlie-boy! So glad he's doing better!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A wonderful trip down memory lane with Charley. I must say Charley, that you do have the life of a little king. I love every picture and I love every story!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Only 20 quills lost today! :mrgreen: 

Unfortunately two of these popped a puss pocket, one in each of the larger bare spots, but thanks to liberal application of the anti-biotic spray they are healing up nicely, and the rest of Charley's skin is back to normal, albeit very very dry.

I got some new baby food flavors to try, maybe they'll hit the spot and help me sneak him flax seed oil like I've been doing. I just hope he's not missing me too badly, I've had to cut down play time's intensity and settle for more snuggle time since I've been laid up (again) with this dang mystery cold. Been sick myself 6.5 out of 8 weeks now >_<

I will be taking some new video soon, decided to play with my camera and see what it can do since my last ones were kinda blurry, I think it's something to do with the auto-focus...

Overall Charley is in excellent spirits, eating and drinking heartily and running is his normal routine every night. I'm so happy to see his personality mellowing in response to his improving health. I know I'd be a grump if my whole back itched like that, so I've been scratching him under his chin and tickling his belly instead of petting his back to give those new quills time to come in, I spotted 3 half-grown today and what looks like 3 more poking through... it's a start!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sweet baby. Please kiss his nose for me.  
I hope you get to feeling better too! Tell hubby to kiss YOUR nose for me.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:lol: Don't worry about me, my hubby already made sure I took my nyquil and we're headed for bed. Before that I was confined to the couch while we all watched a movies. My boys gang up on me when I'm not strong enough to fight them off 

Tonight's baby food selection was sweet potato and turkey, and was gobbled down with amazing speed. Go Charley!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Videos! ^_^*






There are going to be 5 total in the series, they're just taking FOREVER to upload b/c my connection is slooooow


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Love the first one!! He's so 'fluffy'! He leaves footprints on your bed...SO cute!!! :lol: Love his little waddle, too.

And, best of all, he looks very healthy!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

He lost about 75 quills today when his alligator-like skin flexed and dropped several quills, which then released some puss.

These types of incidents are concentrated around the area where the infestation was first noticed, and where the worse quill loss has been seen so far.

He has about 10 quills coming up already, 2 are almost all of the way out! So slowly but surely he will be regaining his lost quills.

Have updated both this thread and the topic I have for Charley's pictures with new photos and video of his adventures today.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Are the new quills growing in where the infection started. What does the vet say that he still has pus draining?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

poor Charley...i hate that he's still dry & got the pustles & losing so many quills...but you're such a great mom!

& that video is adorable. i love him! i want to give him a hug & let him waddle all over me!  :roll: 

keep us posted...


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

@shetland: Yes, the new quills are growing in where they've been lost; most of the new ones are in the largest balding spot.

I haven't called the vet back yet, his second dose of Revolution is supposed to be this Friday, should I hold off and administer the meds as scheduled and see if it helps? I apply the anit-biotic spray the vet gave me after each of these puss pockets pops and they heal up within hours... It's also been about a week since his last bath, I was planning on giving him another one tonight to help loosen the scales up and soften his skin.

@rivoli: I love my fluffy hedgepig ^_^ He was so funny this morning, waddling up and down my legs on the couch while I was resting. He thought it was the best thing ever to tunnel under the fleece and just walk all over me. Not like he doesn't anyway!  


He only lost 25 quills this morning, and some of those were ones I collected out of his cage, so he might have lost them overnight just from running, and his recent liner-diving habit.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

its great that charley is doing better. what a little trooper he is !


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I know nothing but given the meds work almost instantly and he IS getting better, I would just wait until Friday. Obviously, this mite thing does NOT have a quick fix and it seems like you're going to end up taking your time with Big Butt... ...sorry... Perry... dammit...CHARLEY!


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Hay Alastrina!
I just found out today that my hedgie had mites too =( It's encouraging to see that he is doing so well! How long does it take for the recovery process to kick in? And do you have any tips on how to make this easier/better for the little guys? Your knowledge will be soooo helpful as I'm a little nervous myself.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Almonds said:


> Hay Alastrina!
> I just found out today that my hedgie had mites too =( It's encouraging to see that he is doing so well! How long does it take for the recovery process to kick in? And do you have any tips on how to make this easier/better for the little guys? Your knowledge will be soooo helpful as I'm a little nervous myself.


Hey, I don't have any real-world experience with mites but I have seen many posters rave about oatmeal baths to relieve irritation and itchiness from quilling and mites. Put some oatmeal in a sock and run water over it into her bath for some sweet relief. Hope your babeh gets well soon


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I already have some aveeno oatmeal bath around so hopefully that will be good enough. Even though Opus doesn't like tubbie time he will at least like moist skin I hope!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I've seen people here on the forums talk about putting the oatmeal in a sock... plain oats type oatmeal. This kinda grossed me out as oatmeal mush, is well, mushy... So I cut a piece of some netting/tule type fabric and put a half-cup of oats in the center of the square and secure it with a rubber band. When I was done I just tossed it rather than trying to wash it out...

But that's just me ^_^


I gave Charley a bath tonight with just water and his puppy/kitten shampoo. After he was dry I debated and finally administered his second dose of Revolution. Poor little guy now has a bald strip on his back, and though he has plenty of new quills coming back in, it was making me sad to see him so stressed and upset that he was dropping so many. Everyone tell Charley how handsome he is so he's not embarrassed by his little bald spot, I've read where some hedgies have shared this feeling with animal communicators regarding quill loss...Granted I think the cases I read about were extreme, but you know men and baldness, only a few carry it well and many stress over it.

I've included a few pictures. Charley definitely still has his attitude, which I consider to be a good sign, as if he started being all agreeable I would really need to freak out.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

its great to see hes doing better !! yay charley !  

i love that first pic there is something about grumpy/attitude hedgie faces


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh Charley! You're such a handsome, gorgeous hedgie! I'm sure both my girls would be crawling at your feet if they meet you, bald or not! :lol: 

Katie, tell Charlie that in Brazil (where I'm from) there's a popular Carnaval song that says women actually prefer the bald!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Charley is just as handsome as ever! I wouldn't call those bald spots...rather...receding skirt-line.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Emma says your hot stuff, Charley. 

And he _always_ will be :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the furrowed brow! Charley is & always will be handsome.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mr. Spoiled Hedgiepants appreciates your cries of adoration, as read to him by his slave as he dined on apple&chicken baby food with flax seed oil...on the side. :lol: 

And is currently liner-diving in a clean cage with fresh toys, and even a pillow I found in the laundry today that I made for him with his first set of liners from my scraps ^_^


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> and even a pillow I found in the laundry today that I made for him with his first set of liners from my scraps ^_^


Pillows....hmmm...off to Jo-Anne's to get stuffing!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Be very careful using stuffing. The little fibers are really dangerous to little toes and nails. The fibers can also start to come through some fabrics so use a very tight woven fabric and small stitches to make sure it doesn't come through.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That grumpy picture is adorable!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Be very careful using stuffing. The little fibers are really dangerous to little toes and nails. The fibers can also start to come through some fabrics so use a very tight woven fabric and small stitches to make sure it doesn't come through.


Good point Nancy. I used the extra fleece that was in pieces too small to use for anything else, both for the outside and the fluffing inside the pillow, so if it ever did come upon it'd be about the same size as the strips in his dig box. I thought about that when I was considering what to do with the scraps after I was done sewing a batch of liners.

Charley is doing great today, very minimal quill loss. Woke him up for a footies and back check this morning to see how things were going. Aside from his skin being dry, it's looking much better. Just slow watching those new quills grow in to replace the boatload he lost. Feels unpleasant for him too since his skin is dry and he has little needles growing out of his back >_< I dunno how hedgies do it really...


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay! Good to hear that he's doing better!



Alastrina said:


> Feels unpleasant for him too since his skin is dry and he has little needles growing out of his back >_< I dunno how hedgies do it really...


They cope by making their slaves worry over silly and trivial things.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Be very careful using stuffing. The little fibers are really dangerous to little toes and nails. The fibers can also start to come through some fabrics so use a very tight woven fabric and small stitches to make sure it doesn't come through.
> ...


Great idea! I too have extra fleece pieces lying around to use for stuffing.

And as always, glad to hear Charlie's doing great.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

With just one more done of Revolution in a few weeks and some quills to grow back, I think Charley is well on his way to recovery from mites. He is losing only a few quills a day now; I'll find one or two in his cage, and he'll drop one or two when out for play time. A huge improvement over just a week or so ago when he would shake himself or pop and they'd fly off like little projectiles.

His skin is still terribly dry, but he's still getting flax seed oil mixed in with his every-other-night baby food treat until he's done with the Revolution schedule to make sure nothing gets into any of the open pores from lost quills and makes an infection. There are no more puss pockets that I can see, I believe the tiny pimple-like bumps I see are new quills coming in, tenting the skin as they break through b/c I've seen some in the past few days that then went down and there was a new quill!

His behavior now is much like a typical hedgie during a quilling, which makes sense b/c he has so many quills to replace. He's a grumpus, hisses and pops and carries on, but hardly ever quills up on me. He's taken to nibbling lately to communicate his displeasure, but he releases quickly so I just sit there are let him do it, telling him that it doesn't bother me and it's not going to make me let him go or put him down, so quit it. This gets me a huff and then some squirming and I'll let him down after a minute of this.

He eats like the little piggy he is, tucking into regular meals and his mealies-turned-beetles with much gusto. Drinking fine, wheeling like a maniac, etc. 

More or less he's back to his old self, and it brings happiness into my day to know my snoozing little one is himself again, happy and healthy.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay! Glad to hear everything is back to almost-normal!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love you Charley! You are ever so handsome!!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley continues to get better every day. 

I've been so sick it's been difficult to get daily life things done, but there's always been time for a quick check-up to make sure his skin was OK, his feet were clean, and the new quills were still coming along. He even got treated to a good long foot bath last night as I can sit and rest on a stool while still keeping an eye on him in the tub. He loves waddling from one end to the other, then just plopping down on his bum and sniffing the air, it's adorable ^_^

I'm dropping by the vet's office on Friday to grab one more dose of Revolution since he only gave me 1 to take home, and another bottle of the anti-bacterial spray, it has worked wonders on healing up the scabby places where a puss pocket burst and generally helping his back get in better shape more quickly than it would have otherwise.

Also putting in an order for some Bene-bac and some Harrison's Booster, which is very similar to Sunshine Factor but with some additional goodies to benefit Charley. http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/rc/booster.pdf <-- link to description and ingredients

I think these will step up his overall health and help his chronic dry skin, and combined with the Bene-bac may help ease the stress of his transition to a new environment when we move, which I have reason to believe will be in the next 60 days.

Due to Charley's "fluffy" status, I went ahead and ordered the lower-fat Wellness Indoor, which is so far, a huge hit. It will be replacing the full-fat Wellness Complete that I had purchased for him as part of his new diet. So that'll leave him with CSFCLS Light, Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, and the Wellness Indoor. Nice variety of shapes, flavors, and ingredients.

Anything for my baby


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

so happy to hear Charley is bring sexy back in style! yeah baby!  ( :roll: at self :roll: )

seriously though...sooooo happy to hear it. he's far too adorable an ambassador of hedgiedom to feel so awful.

MORE PICS & VIDEOS for the adoring fans, please.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I tried to call Harrison's to see about whether or not they ship to APO addresses, and they said their offices are closed due to bad weather in Tennessee... So I sent them an e-mail. Kinda wanted to order everything today, but I still have the flax seed oil I can keep using until I know more.

Charley's been very huffy (likely b/c of his more or less quilling at the moment) and not open to camera adventures, but I shall see what I can do!

He isn't a fan of my touching him, at least not his back, I can tickle his skirt and tummy from underneath all I like without too much complaint. He really seems to enjoy just zonking out in a blanket on my lap while I watch TV, or running around on my bed while I just talk to him. He responds very positively to my voice, it's kind of nice, and I think he understands me, or at least my tone.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Attta-boy Charley! Keep getting better! His bathtub adventures sound adorable.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

OK, got ahold of Harrison's via e-mail. They DO have an APO shipping option, just not on the website. Probably not enough demand for it over here.

So I'm going to call them tomorrow and make my order. I'm just not comfy giving my details in an e-mail though really when I think about it over the phone is just as risky. Oh well, what works, works.

Charley is still snoozing, and I'm up late doing homework. If everyone is asleep when I'm done I'll sneak in and wake him up, if not, he'll get to have free run without humans tonight since I pestered him earlier today ^_^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would love to have another update on mt sweet little Charley. Its been awhile, and I think of him often.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley is doing very well. He's still losing a couple quills, but I believe it is more stress related than mites as his skin looks very good. 

He's pretty jumpy and nibbly (my fingers are quite nomable apparently), but this is because this morning I counted between 15 and 20 new quills poking through his skin, and there're likely 10 more that were just barely through and I could not see.

Pictures coming tonight  I'll post them in his picture thread and link here!

He's still on his flax seed oil every other night in some baby food, to which I have added Bene-Bac 1/8th teaspoon as of night before last, he's due for his second taste tonight. He licked his last bowl clean, it's so heartwarming to see him hoovering it up like he's never had anything yummier, and the day after he ate it I saw so much improvement in his energy levels! ^_^

today he got an oatmeal-only bath to soften his skin for those new quills, and a nail trim. I rubbed some polysporin on his feet too and let it soak in as he hasn't been getting the flax oil in his baths since the mites showed up, and his skin between his toes and on his footpads tends to crack if it gets to dry/poopy/whatever, so I dab a little on from time to time to heal up any small cuts I might not see.

Food and water intake have been very good, poops are normal and altogether he is looking 100% better than just a short month ago!  

Thank you all for your thoughts and concern for Charley! <3


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hurray for Charley!  

Glad he's doing better!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley pics are posted!

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3662&p=83462#p83462

Come and get 'em!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a bit too soon to shout it from the rooftops, but I think Charley's all done with his mites!

He's growing in scads of new quills, it's insane how many of them there are coming in all at once! He's in a mildly grumpy mood, but thanks to some TLC and Bene-Bac he's really showing some of his spunk again that I didn't realize I'd been missing.

The quills he drops now are between 2 and 5 a day counting the ones I find in his cage from overnight/during the day, and the ones he does drop in front of me are just leftovers from being yucky. You never realize how many quills a hedgie has till they start coming off by the handfulls and there's only a tiny bald spot...

I've been keeping up on his hygiene, keeping everything wiped down, liners changed, etc. He gets an hour or so of playtime a day if I can manage it; the past three days have been murder on me as the unknown crud I've been playing host to for two months really ganged up on me and put my bum in bed, so my concept of time is a little skewed, I know I played with him and checked on him, but other than that I really can't tell you anything... >_>

There are no more puss pockets, but there have been 2 irritated/ingrown hair spots, one on his visor by the ear, and one on his upper lip toward where the snout meets the rest of the head. A little polysporin has cleared them both up within 48 hours.

Skin is still SUPER dry, and I think he's always going to have it. I plan on feeding Harrison's Booster (they make Sunshine Factor for those that didn't know already) when it comes in, I ordered it last week and it shipped this Monday/Tuesday according to the invoice I got. And Flax Seed Oil rinses after a bath once a week or so. Just been avoiding the oil on the back while he was going through Revolution treatment b/c of the risk of clogging a pore and making more work for his little body than it already had.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

sssssiiiiiigggghhhh...of relief.....YAY!

So glad you're on the road to normal living...finally...poor little guy. It must seem like this has been going on for ever!

Snarf sees the vet tomorrow and hopefully, we can get him on an oil rinse routine (Snarf, not the vet) of some kind. I've not been doing them as for a month now we've been 'going to the vet' and I wanted his skin to look as bad as possible and he scratched like crazy, then didn't...then was losing 3-5 quills a day, then wasn't...I have a flat spot on my forehead from trying to figure it out. 

Did you see my emulation of your signature pic? (I admit to editing out his poopy boots  ). I always smile when I see your sig pic.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

EE! I wondered where the new picture came from, and I like it, though I admit to liking it more now that I know the backstory ^_^

And it does seem like forever, I feel for the little guy! I dunno how hedgies do it, gives me a whole new respect for the little critters. They grow freaking needles out of their backs! Insanity....

I try to avoid figuring Charley out. I've got 2 counts against me. 1) He's male and 2) He's a hedgehog. *Le Sigh* I'd never win!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Alastrina...when i read_Le Sigh_, i laughed & said "awwww"...

hugs to you & Charley!

MissC...i lurve your new sig pic - & you did an excellent job...the resemblance is striking!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's wonderful news! Can't wait until he's his old self again.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> MissC...i lurve your new sig pic - & you did an excellent job...the resemblance is striking!


It kinda looks like Snarf is looking at Charley & saying "I got one foot up! How...the <grunt> heck...<whew>...did you get two feet....<gasp>...up by your face?"


----------

